# New glass cooktop too small for hole in granite countertop



## smcc1123 (Jun 24, 2012)

We have the opportunity to upgrade our current glass cooktop to a newer model (used) for $200. The problem is that the back of the cooktop would not cover the current hole by 1/8". Everything else could work, including support from below. Any ideas on how to fill in or disguise the gap along the back (all of 2" from the backsplash)? My best idea was to buy a matching piece of granite scrap that would run the length of the cooktop and cover the space between the back of the cooktop and the backsplash. It could be an inch or two thick and look like a place to set salt & pepper etc. Any other ideas? Comments?


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't know what 1/8&quot and 2&quot means but I highly doubt you could find granite that matches your countertop exactly.


----------

